# Did intuitives dominate the generations of the ancient world or older times?



## Hero of Freedom (Nov 23, 2014)

Not sure what forum this belongs in but since I'm talking about generations way back I've decided to post about it here.

An interesting thought. Do you think intuitives probably dominated the generations of the ancient world or older times? Remember, if you had some history class at school they tell you about how so many ideas and philosophies were emerging at older times.

There was also constant change and challenging of systems for new and better ones. The idea of democracy emerged from this.

If this is probably true then howcome there are probably more S personalities today? What most likely made intuitives or Ns the dominant(most common) personalities in the ancient world or older times? Did conditions have any effect? 

There were many ideas and philosophies emerging, radical and non-radical alike being tested and developed.

The ancient world was also full of a wide range of art and writings. With new ideologies seen as radical emerging also.

If not then what kind of personalities do you think dominated ancient, classical and etc times?

Theocracy and ideological governments originally most likely had their roots in the philosopher kings system idea. Which emerged in those times for example.


----------



## Tetsuo Shima (Nov 24, 2014)

I definitely feel that INTPs were most respected in Ancient Greece.


----------



## JTHearts (Aug 6, 2013)

So sensors can't think up new art, writings, or philosophies?


----------



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

There probably aren't more S types. Not every person in Ancient Athens was Socrates.....who was himself executed by the government for "corrupting the youth" with what they perceived to be radical and threatening ideas.

Humanity hasn't changed since civilization first emerged. Cultures have, governments have, religions have, but people haven't.


----------



## Hero of Freedom (Nov 23, 2014)

john.thomas said:


> So sensors can't think up new art, writings, or philosophies?


I do not mean that but many believe that it's more likely to happen with intuitives. That's where I got the idea from.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

Nope. You're looking at confirmation bias from the benefit of history. The intuitives were few and far between as always.


----------



## Deadly Decorum (Feb 23, 2014)

I always got the sense that many sensor philosophers were mistyped as intuitives through the snobbery of "intuitives are the creative, intelligent theoretical ones!" You have a creative thought? You want to thwart the system or create change? You're an intuitive, sensors can't touch you. It's total bullshit.

I always thought Henry David Thoreau was an ISFP, and yet he's often typed as an intuitive.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr (May 12, 2011)

Sensors must have been very dominant in prehistoric times, when people had to run quickly from marauding sabretoothed tigers and other ravenous animals that would have considered humans to be a tasty morsel.
Later on, there would be more intuitives, when people weren't being eaten randomly.


----------

